# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  Pléiades constellation, France

## Airicist

Operator - National Centre of Space Research (CNES)

Pléiades constellation on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Vega launches Pléiades Neo 3

Apr 29, 2021




> An Arianespace Vega launch vehicle (Flight VV18) launched the Pléiades Neo 3 satellite and five auxiliary payloads (NorSat-3 and 4 cubesats) from the Vega Launch Complex (SLV) in Kourou, French Guiana, on 29 April 2021, at 01:50​ UTC (28 April, at 22:50 local time). Pléiades Neo 3 is the first satellite of the Pléiades Neo constellation, the first European Earth observation satellite constellation at 30 cm resolution.

----------


## Airicist

Vega launches Pléiades Neo 4

Aug 17, 2021




> An Arianespace Vega launch vehicle (Flight VV19) launched the Pléiades Neo 4 satellite and four auxiliary payloads (CubeSats: BRO-4, SUNSTORM, LEDSAT, RADCUBE) from the Vega Launch Complex (SLV) in Kourou, French Guiana, on 17 August 2021, at 01:47 UTC (16 August, at 22:47 local time). Pléiades Neo 4 is the second of four satellites of the Pléiades Neo constellation, the first European Earth observation satellite constellation at 30 cm resolution. 
> Credit: Arianespace

----------


## Airicist2

Vega-C launch anomaly

 Dec 21, 2022




> For Arianespace’s VV22 mission, a Vega-C launch vehicle launched the Pléiades Neo 5 and 6 satellites into Sun-synchronous orbit, from the Guiana Space Centre in Kourou, French Guiana, on 21 December 2022, at 01:47 UTC (20 December, at 22:47 local time). Due to a problem with the second stage, the mission did not reach the intended orbit. Pléiades Neo 5 and 6 (1977 kg) were the two final satellites of the Pléiades Neo Earth observation constellation.

----------

